
Breaking cryptographic trust in iOS and beyond - pedro84
http://falseconnect.com/
======
patcheudor
The thing which is disturbing about this one beyond the obvious that it
resulted in a full compromise of HTTPS trust in iOS, OS X, and AppleTV is the
shallow nature of the bug. When it comes to shallow bugs this must go down as
one of the shallowest and long lived; at least for iOS.

------
Thespian2
Surprised this hasn't gone to front page yet. This is serious stuff.

------
TonyBoner
I'm curious as to what 'beyond' refers to. I guess I'll never find out.

~~~
patch-eudor
I personally know the researcher who discovered this flaw, and despite his
questionable ethics, he's still welcome in my church.

------
scaryscada
the world is broken and I think we will all need some churchin' on this one

------
spygames
Holy shit.

